# West Orange Doves visit MY Gazebo



## CHRISTIN RN (Sep 2, 2007)

Hi gang!

Just wanted to update you on those West Orange kids, Rally & Ally!

I felt sorry for them on such a nice day to be stuck in their hutch because I had to cover most of it due to high winds. So I said to myself, "Self, why not let them come and play in the big Gazebo while you work on the lap top?"

I agreed with myself and quickly bird proofed somewhat and then ran and got them....they had a blast. I took about 50 pics...of course I can't post all of them here, so I chose just a few that would fit. It was a hard choice, but I think you'll get the picture!  

They played for about 45 mins. then started to fall asleep, so I put them back in the hutch which I really had to cover tightly except for on small side and also put lots of towels on the bottom over hay. Tonight is supposed to get down to 36 but calmer winds.
If anybody knows at what temps. I should bring them in at, please let me know. I'd be afraid to put a heater in that small hutch if needed.???

Thanks and enjoy the pics.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I must say that Rally and Ally are livin' large  Those are lovely pictures, Christin! 

As long as the birds are not in a draft and cannot get wet, they should be OK outside. I know of dove fanciers that keep their birds outside to temps down to 20 degrees or less. I would bring them in if/when the temperature is going to get down to freezing. Though the birds would probably be fine, I would be a nervous wreck with them outside in such cold weather.

Terry


----------



## CHRISTIN RN (Sep 2, 2007)

Thanks so much for quick reply, Terry!

I just ran and covered that one side to prevent any draft.
Now I can sleep knowing that they will be fine.
I saw one on the perch...I couldn't see the other in the dark.
I wish I had put them both in the nest before when I put that back in but it was still daylight...I don't think they'll be able to fly down to the nest in the dark. ???
I'll get up early again at sunrise just to check on them.

I'll check back tomorrow about the bird in Bloomfield...poor little guy!

Blessed night to you and yours!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I agree with Terry, Christin. I would bring them in if the temp drops to freezing or below or if it's really windy and cold. There's that darn wind chill factor ya know...


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

They are so cute, they look all tuckered out in that last picture after their fun day. Have you ever used Picasa Web Albums? It provides a link to us that enables us to see all the pictures you post (it is what I have under my signature). That way you can post many pictures and you know we all love to look at pictures.  I agree that below freezing is a good time to bring them in, as Terry said, I would be nervous about it otherwise though they would probably be okay. I use heat lamps here on cold nights (and everything's covered too), I put the heat lamps inside of a small-animal cage and that way no one can get too close and get toasted feathers, but they can still get close enough to get toasty.


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Delightful pictures Christin.

Margaret


----------



## CHRISTIN RN (Sep 2, 2007)

Thanks guys!

Charis, you're absolutely right about the wind-chill...thankfully last night the winds were calm. I did cover everything up well. So I'll be sure to check the temps. along with the wind level each evening. I think I'll set something up in my bedroom for the doves. Thank God for Mastercard!!!

Maryjane, LOVED, LOVED, LOVED, your webalbum! I viewed alot of the slide shows and I definitely will return to view the rest. Soooo cute that little sock baby! The others are gorgeous. Was nice to hear Betty Boop cooing on the video clip. I can't get sound on mine for some reason. ??? The Pup and cats are adorable as well! 
Your aviary is gorgeous...Did you use PVC pipes??? I think I'd have room for something as such behind the CoHop castle. I'll definitely inquire of you about the size and supplies used. Don't think I'd be able to construct before Winter...possibly by the spring. I'll post some of the Dove pics on my album in the next day or so!

Margaret, glad you liked the pics. I'm going to download more of the Doves on the Picasa webalbum.

Terry, I was still hoping to find the Dove's owner by some miracle. I've been searching each night on different websites. I still can't shake within my heart that someone is saddened by their Doves escape. They can stay put here in the meantime at least through Winter. I'm not too thrilled about the Eagle Rock set-up they had in mind. I like the birds to be able to have a peacefull existence and not stressful with all those other dogs/cats...etc. coming and going to the vet, also some outdoor sun and fun in the hutch with flying fun in my larger Gazebo or an aviary like Maryjane has. Somehow I have a feeling that my other Gazebo is going to turn into the Dove Cove! Besides what about Sundays/off hours at the vet. I promised that we'd be in touch with them with regard to their adopting by next month. I think the doves deserve a better set-up, however. If you do have someone you deem appropriate, pm me and we'll take it from there. Ideally someone close to me so that I can check the environment in which they will be kept. I also can also investigate a possible forever home around here. Definitely not urgent at present.

Ok, guys...gotta run...will check back later!
Blessings to all of you and your Beloved Creatures!


----------

